# Victor Sinclair Primeros Torpedo Cigar Review - good for me!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know what the other two guys were smoking, because mine was totally different. All around, a nice, smooth, mild smoke with a creamy sweetn...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Primeros Torpedo Cigar Review - good for me!


----------

